# Sulpur Burps



## Fran (Feb 9, 2012)

*Brady, almost 4 years old has always had burps so to hear him burp is not uncommon. What is different is that his burps have an awful sulphur smell to them. Only change has been an addition of weight management kibble to his regular food. Apart from these smelly burps, Brady continues to be a happy boy. Should we be concerned, or will this pass? Thanks for your suggestions.*


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder if your weight control kibble has some component which is combining with Brandy's stomach acid to make hydrogen sulfide gas (that sulphur smell you detect). You might want to add no-salt-added cooked green beans to his dinner and ditch the weight control kibble and see whether the smelly burps clear up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd actually mention this to his vet. He may have an underlying digestive issue that is contributing to this problem, but the smell is enough to warrant a discussion with your vet. 
I have a dog with digestive issues (intestinal and digestive enzyme related) and he just recently started burping more. After speaking with his vet we have him on some medications to help when he needs it. He never had an odor with his burps, but had I smelled something like you describe, I'd be concerned.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Amber, my rescue Golden burped alot when I got her. She now gets Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer in her food and it has eliminated about 90% of her burping.


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2012)

GoldensInRI said:


> I wonder if your weight control kibble has some component which is combining with Brandy's stomach acid to make hydrogen sulfide gas (that sulphur smell you detect). You might want to add no-salt-added cooked green beans to his dinner and ditch the weight control kibble and see whether the smelly burps clear up.


 _thanks for the suggestion - we did hold back on the weight management kibble for a week - no change. maybe we should do it again for a longer time. thanks_


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'd actually mention this to his vet. He may have an underlying digestive issue that is contributing to this problem, but the smell is enough to warrant a discussion with your vet.
> I have a dog with digestive issues (intestinal and digestive enzyme related) and he just recently started burping more. After speaking with his vet we have him on some medications to help when he needs it. He never had an odor with his burps, but had I smelled something like you describe, I'd be concerned.


_thanks. we know that Brady hoovers his meals so fast that he's taking in air causing his burps but the smell does have us concerned. and this problem is during the evening when he's just laying around. hmmm, another walk needed? maybe. we'll take away the weight management kibble for a long time and see what happens. but i think i see an appt. to the vet to get to the bottom of this. thanks again._


----------

